# Cinebench low performance after changing the chipset from AMD B350 to B550 Ryzen 3600



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello! 
Please i have problem. After change my old motherboard Asus B350 Strix F-gaming to new Asus B550 Strix F-gaming, the performance lowered. Before Cinebech R23 9129point, now only 8500-8800point. 7Z too same. Temperatur CPU is very good and UEFI (latest version) settings is to same, included RAM. Where i can find problem? 
Thank you!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

Did you reinstall Windows and have you installed the chipsed drivers? Here's my result for reference as I have a R5 3600 too:






edit: Though I have Win11 if that matters.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Did you reinstall Windows and have you installed the chipsed drivers? Here's my result for reference as I have a R5 3600 too:
> 
> View attachment 242287
> 
> ...


Thanks for reference. Windows 10 without reinstalling. All chipset and other driver uninstalled and install latest drivers. I try now run Ryzen Master and switch ON auto OC. Result is in picture below (but its same, randomly +-100 point).


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 3, 2022)

It's entirely possible that your old motherboard had auto-overclocking enabled, breaking the PBO limit set for the R5 3600 and effectively adding power to turn it into a 3600X.
The other option is that your new board hasn't picked (or you haven't yet set) good RAM timings. The sweet spot is going to be an 1800 infinity fabrick (FCLK) speed and RAM running at 3600MHz with the tightest timings that are stable.









						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Download Cinebench R23  Benchmarks FFXV Benchmark   Cinebench R23 "Multi" Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.  NameCPUCoreClockSingleMultiCooling mirrormaxEPYC 7742 (x2)128C/256T@ 3160 MHz 100981 cbAir nepuEPYC 770264C/128T@ 2499 MHz 48844 cbAir Bret WeeksRyzen Threadripper...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Stock-clocked 3600 should be scoring 8500-9000 with typical RAM, if you look at the higher scoring 3600 results they are either overclocked or have highly-tweaked, very fast RAM.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Thanks for reference. Windows 10 without reinstalling. All chipset and other driver uninstalled and install latest drivers. I try now run Ryzen Master and switch ON auto OC. Result is in picture below (but its same, randomly +-100 point).


Alright, I have PBO on and +200 OC but it doesn't go that far, I have set it to the motherboard's limit though.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> It's entirely possible that your old motherboard had auto-overclocking enabled, breaking the PBO limit set for the R5 3600 and effectively adding power to turn it into a 3600X.
> The other option is that your new board hasn't picked (or you haven't yet set) good RAM timings. The sweet spot is going to be an 1800 infinity fabrick (FCLK) speed and RAM running at 3600MHz with the tightest timings that are stable.
> 
> 
> ...


I understand, but I know for sure that PBO was not enabled before (set default, I guess 88W) and also the CPU was not manually overclocked. RAM also runs the same on the DOCP 3200 (XPM) profile. I attach a screen. So I don't understand it, but as I see it, my score is therefore okay based on what you're writing.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 3, 2022)

So that's 3200 CL16 RAM according to the SPD but what timings did the board actually pick in the end? (the "Memory" tab to the left)

Example - this is what my XMP profile says in the SPD tab, compared to what it's actually running at (because XMP is "Intel timings for 2 sticks of RAM" and I'm running a 5800X with 4 sticks of RAM) I could tune it better with 1usmus' DRAM calc but stability is absolutely critical to me, this is a production machine and not just a gaming rig)








The motherboard has very little impact on performance unless you're running into power-delivery issues at the upper end of what your board's VRMs can handle.
A Ryzen 3600 will perform at a consistent speed on different boards as long as timings and power/clock/RAM settings are the same. For different 3600 CPUs, the yield quality can vary substantially, but the same CPU in two different boards should be capable of running near-identically.

Anyway, if you have time to kill and your board isn't a pain in the ass to recover from a failed POST, go and grab the 1usmus DRAM calculator from here and try the "safe" settings method.








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				



The best guide is probably https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/ but there are also plenty of youtube videos if you prefer that format.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> So that's 3200 CL16 RAM according to the SPD but what timings did the board actually pick in the end? (the "Memory" tab to the left)
> 
> The motherboard has very little impact on performance unless you're running into power-delivery issues at the upper end of what your board's VRMs can handle.
> A Ryzen 3600 will perform at a consistent speed on different boards as long as timings and power/clock/RAM settings are the same. For different 3600 CPUs, the yield quality can vary substantially, but the same CPU in two different boards should be capable of running near-identically.


You nailed it. This post has all the important info.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> Takže to je 3200 CL16 RAM podle SPD, ale jaké časování nakonec deska vlastně vybrala? (záložka "Paměť" vlevo)
> 
> Příklad - to je to, co říká můj profil XMP na záložce SPD, v porovnání s tím, na čem skutečně běží (protože XMP je "časování Intel pro 2 palice RAM" a já používám 5800X se 4 palci RAM) mohl jsem vyladit je to lepší s 1usmus' DRAM calc, ale stabilita je pro mě naprosto zásadní, tohle je produkční stroj a ne jen herní zařízení)
> View attachment 242292
> ...


In my case, XPM-SPD is the same as Memory tab. So the question is whether the other RAM parameters set both boards the same. But I won't find out now.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> In my case, XPM-SPD is the same as Memory tab. So the question is whether the other RAM parameters set both boards the same. But I won't find out now.
> View attachment 242294


Your timings are fine then. Do you have anything running on the background?


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Your timings are fine then. Do you have anything running on the background?


Only common programs. Are the speeds in AIDA okay?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Only common programs. Are the speeds in AIDA okay?
> 
> View attachment 242296


Looks okay. Here's my results for comparison, though I've OC'd my RAM to 3466MHz..


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 3, 2022)

Let me check aida64 for you on my 3600XT with a 3200 C16 kit. Will update this post in 5





Yep, your system is performing and running as expected.

I mean, you could tinker with it if you want but unless you're trying to do CPU-limited things on a R5 3600 I'd be tempted to leave it alone. Either your old B350 scores were wrong, or your old B350 board was overclocking, and for gaming the 3600 is going to be enough to hit your GPU bottleneck in pretty much any modern game.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks. So I see that my system works with the performance it should have. I do not want to change the RAM settings, in my experience, instability has appeared in some applications.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Thanks. So I see that my system works with the performance it should have. I do not want to change the RAM settings, in my experience, instability has appeared in some applications.


Some settings are very safe to tweak, some are not. Generally tweaking safe settings often can give you 10-20%, tweaking settings that can affects stability can give you 10% more.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

If you have a good tip for me that I can safely try to overclock, write to me and I will try and share my experience. Maybe it will help others as well.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> If you have a good tip for me that I can safely try to overclock, write to me and I will try and share my experience. Maybe it will help others as well.


If you can download thaiphoon burner and read spd to find out which die your ram is I can give you tweaks.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Apr 3, 2022)

thats 3% lower, i wouldnt bother since its within the margin of error.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> If you have a good tip for me that I can safely try to overclock, write to me and I will try and share my experience. Maybe it will help others as well.


Just put 33MHz more memory clock and run hours of TestMem.






						TestMem5 - Download for Windows
					

Download TestMem5 for PC with Windows. The main function is to test the computer’s RAM. It does not require installation.




					iowin.net


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 3, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> If you can download thaiphoon burner and read spd to find out which die your ram is I can give you tweaks.


Here:


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 3, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Here:
> View attachment 242337


Hynix D is one if the best ram out there. 

Safe overclock:
Go to your bios, set ram frequency to 3600MHz, fclk/infinity fabric 1800MHz.
Set dram voltage to 1.4v
Then find the ram timings menu, set:
Cl 16
Rcdrd/rw 20
Rp 20
Ras 36
Rc 56
Rrds 6
Rrdl 8
Faw 24
Wtrs 4
Wtrl 12
Wr 16 rtp 8
Rfc 480
Rdrdscl 4
Wrwrscl 4
Rdwr 10
Wrrd 3
Leave rest on auto

Should give you a 10-20% boost to performance in cpu bound games and apps.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 4, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Hynix D is one if the best ram out there.
> 
> Safe overclock:
> Go to your bios, set ram frequency to 3600MHz, fclk/infinity fabric 1800MHz.
> ...


OK i try.Before you wrote me I tried this setup and it didn't turn out well. I couldn't even boot and I had to reset the CMOS. So maybe your setup will be better.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> OK i try.Before you wrote me I tried this setup and it didn't turn out well. I couldn't even boot and I had to reset the CMOS. So maybe your setup will be better.
> View attachment 242430


Yeah, that rdwr is really low, cl14 can also be trouble on DJR and 1.34v is too low. Dram calc is not so good on Hynix DJR.


----------



## mb194dc (Apr 4, 2022)

Don't suppose you have AIDA, CPU Z or other benchmarks to compare between the two boards ?


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 4, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> Don't suppose you have AIDA, CPU Z or other benchmarks to compare between the two boards ?


Unfortunately, no.

So I tested it.
Performance is worse after overclocking .


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> So I tested it.
> Performance is worse after overclocking .


Post zentimings screenshot.


----------



## mb194dc (Apr 4, 2022)

You've lost a ram channel after OC by the look of that bandwidth? Bandwidth also looks low on the other screenshot .


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> So I tested it.
> Performance is worse after overclocking .


After looking at screenshots your latency is grately improved (76 to 70ns), but looks like one dimm is not registering.


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 5, 2022)

Both modules are registered. Everything is set according to the instructions. As I wrote before, I simply have no luck in overclocking. The best thing for me will stay at DOCP 3200Mhz CL16 (according to XMP).


----------



## mb194dc (Apr 5, 2022)

Two channels of that speed ram should not be producing bandwidth that low in the OC picture. 

Maybe a hardware problem somewhere. Ram and CPU definitely seated 100% ok? Not a bent CPU pin or something ?


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 6, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> Both modules are registered. Everything is set according to the instructions. As I wrote before, I simply have no luck in overclocking. The best thing for me will stay at DOCP 3200Mhz CL16 (according to XMP).
> 
> View attachment 242603


Try just tightening up timings at 3200 still on your dcop profile using 1.35v and see what happends.

ras 34
rc 52
rrds 4
rrdl 6
faw 16
wr 16
rtp 8
wtrs 4
wtrl 12
rfc 416
rdwr 9
wrrd 1


----------



## zatarcz (Apr 7, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Try just tightening up timings at 3200 still on your dcop profile using 1.35v and see what happends.
> 
> ras 34
> rc 52
> ...


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 7, 2022)

zatarcz said:


> View attachment 242798


Either you have a lot of background interferencies, or bios changes something else. You have generally better aida with faster timings, but your L3 latency is worse. My bet is that your motherboard raises voltages on soc/iod etc when you tune timings, this steals power from core budget. If you want suggestions on voktage adjustments, let me know, this can improve performance without change ram etc.


----------

